# What is it? Supposed to be electric blue ahli



## mgcole (May 6, 2011)




----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Probably a hormoned hybrid of such. When the hormones wear off they can look that weird dark color. They hormone them (not the stores, but the distributors) to give them temporary male color so they will sell easier.


----------



## mgcole (May 6, 2011)

I'm not sure. I got the fish when it was tiny, it was silver when I got it. The breeder that I bought it from wouldn't use hormones I don't think. I have other fish from him and they are fine. The fish is about a year old now. I was afraid it was a female and I have an all male tank. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Sciaenochromis fryeri mainly I think as are most fish sold as electric blue ahli.
Should become clear at about 2-3" if its male as it will go blue.
I think I can see some blue but not enough to be sure its male yet or a bright female.
I hate saying wheather these guys are pure or not. So many I think have been crossed with various Aulonocara then back crossed with fryeri its really hard to tell with some if they are pure or not.
I dunno what to think of the dark brown colour, makes me think hybrid but I hate saying hybrid unless I am sure.
Unless you keep fryeri away from all other fish then occational acidental hybrids will pop up too.
Male fryeri are pretty well known for breeding with any Aulonocara female that can not select its own male type due to the fryeri being more dominant. The fish in the pic sure looks like one of these to me. Half Aulonocara like brown and barred but more elongate so maybe some fryeri in there. Only hope its pure is if it is one of the more elongate Aulonocaras. I think. By no means an expert at this.   
All the best James


----------



## mgcole (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for your reply James. The breeder that I bought the fish from has separate breeding tanks for his fish. (Or so he claims) I have an all male malawi tank, so I would hate to have any kind of female in with them! I guess it is a "wait and see" situation. If the fish turns out to be female, she will have to be moved. Thanks again for your informative reply.


----------



## ABY (Mar 24, 2011)

i hav the same thing but it has fade egg spots annd very little blue on the mouth


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Umm I may have been/be wrong on this. Been googling around and it seems some fryeri females are brown as mentioned in the fryeri article.
I remember my females silvery looking like
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=h ... 83&bih=413
and
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=h ... 83&bih=413

but there are fish shown as fryeri that are brown. Like
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=h ... 83&bih=413

So I guess it may depend on the variant.

All the best James


----------



## mgcole (May 6, 2011)

Thanks again James. She looks like the first example, I think. I guess it is a female. She is somewhat aggressive with the other fish and I guess that's why! I guess she will be moved. Thanks so much. Mary


----------

